# Brotherly greetings from the home of Hamlet



## SørenSweR(I) (Dec 31, 2017)

---


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 31, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome! Most American Freemasons get a little Hamlet in their degrees, so it’s a serendipitous connection.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Dec 31, 2017)

Thank you, brother! Happy New Year


----------



## Elexir (Dec 31, 2017)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> Greetings my fellow enlightenment seeking brethren. I am a fairly new addition to the lodge Kosmos in Elsinore, which answers to the Grand Lodge of Denmark. I am here to learn.



Välkommen broder från andra sidan sundet.

Wich degree do you have?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 1, 2018)

---


----------



## Elexir (Jan 1, 2018)

SørenSweR(I) said:


> Jag är "bara" I (än)
> Men tack så hemskt mycket!



Då har du en hel del upplevelser kvar, själv så har jag III:an och förbereder mig för IV-V om ca. 2 veckor.


----------



## SørenSweR(I) (Jan 1, 2018)

----


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jan 1, 2018)

Welcome to the board. Good to have more Scandinavian brethen at the forum. I'm from Finland.


----------



## dpk Shah (Jan 1, 2018)

Greetings and welcome Brother


----------



## Bloke (Jan 5, 2018)

Greetings and welcome !

Sent from my SM-G920I using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

